# Dolores river guidebooks for sale!



## fella

T-rideboater said:


> Hey folks, long time lurker on this website, but first time poster. I have a few brand new, '97 spiral bound guidebooks I'm selling. Let me know if anyone is interested!


 
Don't suppose you have an asking price?


----------



## Randaddy

PM sent


----------



## bigben

Whaddup Randy!!! 
I've got a copy sittin right here at Rancho. You can borrow it if you take me with you!!
Ducky posse unite!!!!

$235 on amazon's pretty ridiculous....


----------



## the fist

Last I checked, there were two copies for sale at the Anasazi Heritage Center in Dolores. 970 882 5600


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## T-rideboater

Yeah, 235 is on the cheap end of what you'll find online. I don't really want to rape everybody, but also dont wanna just give them away. How does 60$ a piece sound?


----------



## wildh2onriver

I'm willing to trade my 93 1st edition for a Sotar Legend with frame and sawyers. My 97 for a trailer. Price is firm.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## the fist

T-rideboater said:


> Yeah, 235 is on the cheap end of what you'll find online. * I don't really want to rape everybody, but also dont wanna just give them away. *How does 60$ a piece sound?


Then sell it for the price you bought it.

The few retail shops that have it are selling it for the price marked on the back of the book. You should do likewise and quit treating this sport and website like a ticket scalper.


----------



## 2tomcat2

Or, if profit is made from sale of guide, donate to DRBA...just a thought.


----------



## Randaddy

I retract my interest. I was of the impression you were doing something good for the community. These should be sold to boaters at the cover price, not jacked up to rip people off so you can make a few dozen dollars! 

Chris Robison of Telluride? We'll remember the day you tried to rip off the boating community.


----------



## MountainmanPete

Randaddy said:


> I retract my interest. I was of the impression you were doing something good for the community. These should be sold to boaters at the cover price, not jacked up to rip people off so you can make a few dozen dollars!
> 
> Chris Robison of Telluride? We'll remember the day you tried to rip off the boating community.


Simple laws of economics. Supply and demand. This guy could easily create an Amazon account and sell them for this astronomical price anomously. Boaters who really were planning on running the Dolores should have purchased a guide book before the rush. Just like the time in 1987 you wanted to see Bon Jovi at Red Rocks but waited till a week before the show and paid $35 for the ticket. Don't get mad at the scalpers, be mad at yourself for not planning ahead. 

Btw, I have an unused Dolores guidebook for sale. Best offer gets it.


----------



## ciggyboy

*T-ridedouchebag*

T-ridedouchebag should be your screen name - $60 for a river guide. I've lived in the San Juans for years and don't know a single boater here who would do such a well "douchebag" move. Let's just call it what it is. Chris Robinson a Telluride volunteer fire department guy - let someone buy the dam guide at a fair price from Jagged Edge instead of buying them all up yourself. Someone who will actually need it so they don't end up in trouble in Snaggletooth or Stateline and have to call the search and rescue guys - half of which are on the T-ride fire department. I've never called anybody out on MB but you deserve it. Hope your D-bag move gets spread around amongst our small community...


----------



## T-rideboater

you guys should all be ashamed of yourselves. who are you all to judge? and im sorry nobody approves, but how are you all so sure im not some random trustfunder who bought a few online at 235$( from a guy named randy. who im pretty convinced is randaddy), just to recirculate them into the market for reasonable but realistic prices? To help out the middle-class boaters as a robin hood type or scenario? Just for YOUR douchebaggery, you've all earned the titles of self-righteous scenario assuming assholes of the day. i dont care if you dont like it, take your negativity elsewhere.


----------



## wildh2onriver

This popcorn is so good.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Randaddy

T-rideboater said:


> you guys should all be ashamed of yourselves. who are you all to judge? and im sorry nobody approves, but how are you all so sure im not some random trustfunder who bought a few online at 235$( from a guy named randy. who im pretty convinced is randaddy), just to recirculate them into the market for reasonable but realistic prices? To help out the middle-class boaters as a robin hood type or scenario? Just for YOUR douchebaggery, you've all earned the titles of self-righteous scenario assuming assholes of the day. i dont care if you dont like it, take your negativity elsewhere.


So is this what happened? You bought them up and are selling them at a huge loss to help the boating community? That is so good of you. Please forgive everything I said and thanks for spreading the love!

Of course, if you bought them all up to increase the price and scalp boaters you're garbage and should take a long walk off a short boat ramp.

So which is it? Scalper trash or Robin Hood? Tell us your story T-Ride!


----------



## Randaddy

MountainmanPete said:


> Simple laws of economics. Supply and demand. This guy could easily create an Amazon account and sell them for this astronomical price anomously. Boaters who really were planning on running the Dolores should have purchased a guide book before the rush. Just like the time in 1987 you wanted to see Bon Jovi at Red Rocks but waited till a week before the show and paid $35 for the ticket. Don't get mad at the scalpers, be mad at yourself for not planning ahead.
> 
> Btw, I have an unused Dolores guidebook for sale. Best offer gets it.


I got your PM offering it to me for "2 Paco pads". I think I'll pass.

Amazon's price is based on rarity. It doesn't mean they're selling at that price. The Dolores hasn't run in years and boaters are trying to share the information that can help them have a good trip. Someone going to the last shop with a few on the shelf so they can make some quick cash is being a douche.


----------



## MountainmanPete

Randaddy said:


> I got your PM offering it to me for "2 Paco pads". I think I'll pass.
> 
> Amazon's price is based on rarity. It doesn't mean they're selling at that price. The Dolores hasn't run in years and boaters are trying to share the information that can help them have a good trip. Someone going to the last shop with a few on the shelf so they can make some quick cash is being a douche.


Fair enough. Besides, the guidebook will be just that. There is no guarantee that there won't be big changes to what is represented in the seemingly outdated book. For 60$ you might just be buying yourself some really expensive toilet paper.


----------

